# Ohioians?



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

Anyone with some Sentras or 200SX in the dayton cincy c-bus area?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

C-town


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

dayton. just picked up my spec v down in cincy 3 weeks ago.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im from dayton, im in the m-burg with the 97 200sx


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

tcn311, you're right down the road. i'm in c'ville. maybe you can help me out with my nissan. this is my first one (always drove hondas), so i don't know too much about them.

mc0029, are you from columbus or cincy?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah that would be cool i havent ever seen any pimped out nissans in the dayton area before especially down the 725 strip. i think everyone in miamisburg has eclispes or civics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

other






cleveland


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

Akron, wish I was in Dayton (Centerville)


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

Matt why do you wanna be in centerville? There are too many spoiled little rich kids around here driving daddy's benz and thinking they're cool for it.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

I feel you on that one, every kid has a nice ass car down in our area and for some reason i feel they dont deserve it, like the girls driving around in 2002 Mustang GT's with Princess on the license plate, that irretates me big time, sorry if i offended anyones girlfriend.


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I live near Cleveland but I have an SR20DE in my NX2000 Good to see some fellow Ohioans though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *Anyone with some Sentras or 200SX in the dayton cincy c-bus area? *


I have a Sentra.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey, I'm from Chillicothe, Ohio. Below Columbus. Girl here thats into cars and would like to talk to some guys!


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

Chillicothe? isn't that out in the middle of no where? i've never been out there, but that's what i've heard. but, there's nothing wrong with long, straight, empty country roads. Heather, do you get to see a whole lot, car-wise, out there?

tcn, i saw a yellow spec v in our area the other day. do you know of anyone running around in one?


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Is anyone here interested in a Nissan Meet?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah as soon as i get my car finished


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

NastyNX2k said:


> *Is anyone here interested in a Nissan Meet? *



we at www.sr20deforum.com are having a meet this sat, dec 28th at 2pm at dave and busters in tri county.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31808

check it out, we would like to see a huge turnout.

Brian


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I"m from BFE, Ohio, near Cincy, and I have a Sentra.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i say we have a meet in the spring when everyone has there cars clean of snow and salt and their wheels back on for the summer


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

TUNED200 said:


> *we at www.sr20deforum.com are having a meet this sat, dec 28th at 2pm at dave and busters in tri county.
> 
> http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31808
> 
> ...


did anyone make it out to this meet? i've been out of town for the last week, so i just found out about it. how was the turnout?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

im in good ol' boring delaware. right in the middle of all of ya.


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Did anyone go??? I'm sorry I couldn't make it, my NX's passenger side axle broke (I don't know how it happened ). Maybe next time or in the spring.


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

i know this has nothing to do with cars, but....

ALRIGHT BUCKS!!! NATIONAL CHAMPS BABY!!!

O-H-I-O


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

hell yes!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

GTA03SpecV said:


> *i know this has nothing to do with cars, but....
> 
> ALRIGHT BUCKS!!! NATIONAL CHAMPS BABY!!!
> 
> ...


HELL YEA!!! us ohioans are TBDFITL for TBDTITL and we cant forget about TBDBITL

TBDFITL = the best damn fans in the land
TBDTITL = the best damn team in the land
TBDBILT = the best damn band in the land


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

im in cincinnati and i started a nissan club on www.cincinnatistreetracing.com, well try to get meets togehter this summer.


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

driftedse-r said:


> *im in cincinnati and i started a nissan club on www.cincinnatistreetracing.com, well try to get meets togehter this summer. *


is the site up yet? i clicked on it, but got nothing. anyway, keep us posted about the site and any meets. i'm south of dayton, so i'd be up for a cincy meet.


----------



## driftedse-r (Dec 31, 2002)

sorry there was a comma in the adress, its www.cincinnatistreetracing.com


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

NastyNX2k said:


> *Is anyone here interested in a Nissan Meet? *


Hey, I'd like to invite everyone to apply to join a car club! It's called team NIO, and it's just for Nissan and Infiniti owners and enthusiasts. If you're interested, go to www.teamnio.com and check it out!


----------



## mirage (Sep 5, 2002)

I live in Saint Clairsville, OH which is damn near wheeling, WV. I drive a 200sx which seems to be all the rage down here... right after i got mine, i started noticing they were more common than the civic.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey guys.. whats goin on.. hell yeah the best damn band in the land.. ive got friends down there.. in it.. anyways.. lets get together this spring and meet up.. and HEY YOU STATIE.. whats goin on..!.. message me sometime.. well talk.. Travis


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

i'd definitely be up for a spring meet. i'm pretty new to nissan, so i'd love to see what other nissan drivers have done to their rides. are there any predicted dates and/or locations yet? depending on location, it'd probably have to be on a weekend if i'm gonna be able to make it cause of work. either way, let me know so i can do my best to make it. hey travis, who did the muffler dent mod for you?  by they way, i got your e-mail. my aim screenname is GTA03SpecV. that goes for anyone else with aol aim.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i'd say we should do it in may cause it will be hot and my car will be done, i just got a body kit and im going to tint the windows and put a system in it by then.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

There is a big track meet planned for Nissan/Infinitis only on August 2nd. It's in Indiana, but there will be people from all over there and there's supposed to be hotel accomidations. There's not a lot of information on the site yet, but here it is anyway. It's updated periodically... www.indymax.nismo.org


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

may sounds good to me too. or even as early april, depending on the weather. that indy max meet sounds like a good time too. kind of a long trip, but it's on a weekend, so....... is anyone thinking about attending that event?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd also like to invite everyone to check out team NIO. They are a great club, and are on thier way to becoming really huge in the scene. They started out in the lonestar state, but have recently branched out into Indiana, and are moving into OK, IL, and KY hopefully. Check it out at www.teamnio.com and if you're interested, fill out the app. It's a great group!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

GTA03SpecV said:


> *i'd definitely be up for a spring meet. i'm pretty new to nissan, so i'd love to see what other nissan drivers have done to their rides. are there any predicted dates and/or locations yet? depending on location, it'd probably have to be on a weekend if i'm gonna be able to make it cause of work. either way, let me know so i can do my best to make it. hey travis, who did the muffler dent mod for you?  by they way, i got your e-mail. my aim screenname is GTA03SpecV. that goes for anyone else with aol aim. *



oh i had that custom done at the Hudson High School stadium parking lot.. they are very good at customizing good custom dents, and when i went to drive over a ditch they called a parking spot it hit bottom.. i like mine becasue right after i did it.. they laughed at me.. then they lost to my girlfriends school football team. and i laughed back .. HA!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MC0029 said:


> *C-town *


whats up c-town !.. a k rowdy in da house.. lol.. you by cleaveland?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *HELL YEA!!! us ohioans are TBDFITL for TBDTITL and we cant forget about TBDBITL
> 
> TBDFITL = the best damn fans in the land
> TBDTITL = the best damn team in the land
> TBDBILT = the best damn band in the land *


hey where are you located????travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *Anyone with some Sentras or 200SX in the dayton cincy c-bus area? *


akron ohio. email me.. [email protected]


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LiL_Heather said:


> *Hey, I'm from Chillicothe, Ohio. Below Columbus. Girl here thats into cars and would like to talk to some guys! *


akron ohio email me.. if you have AIM or if anyone else does.. lets all get a Nismo thing together.. Travis


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm in good old Mansfield. Stuck with my wrecked-ass B12. Ought to do a meet this summer. I think the Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course would be good. There are ususally car shows during the weekend races. During Superbike weekend is the best. There is a lot of streetracing going on during the nights. Mansfield Lahm Airport over the July 4th weekend would be good, too.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

damn wish i knew you guys where out there before i moved to the red-neck land of south dakota!!!! you guy are kinda making me want to tmove back home!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

landlord said:


> *damn wish i knew you guys where out there before i moved to the red-neck land of south dakota!!!! you guy are kinda making me want to tmove back home!! *


where in NE Ohio did live?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

hey everyone.. this is just a thought but. around the end of july we have a vintage car club show here in delaware. its an yearly thing. it started out as obviously vintage cars and still mostly is. now we are seeing a larger variety. s10 extremes, civics, a ghey ass CRX (last year), mini coopers, vettes, etc... all kinds of shit. it not enormous. takes up most of downtown though (about 5 to 6 downtown blocks). they show most of the day. around 8 they start cruisin. then around 10 there is a flame throwin contest. i just thought id mention this if anyone is interested. i mean delaware is kinda in the middle of all of ya. im there every year all day.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *where in NE Ohio did live? *


i lived in the perry, madison, mentor area for awile. then i moved to the very corner, the little poor city of conneaut.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *hey everyone.. this is just a thought but. around the end of july we have a vintage car club show here in delaware. its an yearly thing. it started out as obviously vintage cars and still mostly is. now we are seeing a larger variety. s10 extremes, civics, a ghey ass CRX (last year), mini coopers, vettes, etc... all kinds of shit. it not enormous. takes up most of downtown though (about 5 to 6 downtown blocks). they show most of the day. around 8 they start cruisin. then around 10 there is a flame throwin contest. i just thought id mention this if anyone is interested. i mean delaware is kinda in the middle of all of ya. im there every year all day. *


My brother-in-law and a friend told me about that. I worked last year and didn't make it with a friend who went down with his 92 Talon TSi. I'm interested. I go down there a lot during the summer to the rifle range and do some shootin. Only 45min from me.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

the rifle range on rt. 36? that is basically right behind my house. well within a mile. now only if we could get more people to go


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Not quite sure, I know the rifle range is right outside Norton.


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *hey everyone.. this is just a thought but. around the end of july we have a vintage car club show here in delaware. its an yearly thing. it started out as obviously vintage cars and still mostly is. now we are seeing a larger variety. s10 extremes, civics, a ghey ass CRX (last year), mini coopers, vettes, etc... all kinds of shit. it not enormous. takes up most of downtown though (about 5 to 6 downtown blocks). they show most of the day. around 8 they start cruisin. then around 10 there is a flame throwin contest. i just thought id mention this if anyone is interested. i mean delaware is kinda in the middle of all of ya. im there every year all day. *


in july? i might be up for that, as long as it's on a weekend. are a lot of se-rs that show up?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

zilch! i havent even seen a sentra. there isnt a whole lot of imports. just a few. a few late domestics.... GTP's, S10 xtrm... there are more i just forget. it would be nice to see a Spec in there though. there are a lot of 1940-'70 supped up monsters though.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

A friend and I are interested in goping down there this summer, he'll be taking his 77 Monte Carlo, probibly on boost. I'll odds are be taking a S13 240sx, just to give the muscle cars something to laugh at!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

I live in Strongsville, hang out in Macedonia, and go to school in Cleveland. I go to Ohio Technical College. There are a couple of nissans out in the parking lot, I was wondering if any of those belonged to anyone on this board.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

If it's a junkyard, then It might have been mine!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

I live in Columbus and am interested in attending any meet held in this area.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

longwell said:


> *I live in Columbus and am interested in attending any meet held in this area. *


im in southeast michigan, woudnt mind drivin a coupla hours for a nismo related event....


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think the most worth wild event would be at Mid Ohio Sports Car Course. SuperBike Weekend is the best. I'll be out there, and during the night, everyone is out cruising. I mean everyone. If you want to destroy some ricers, Mansfield is the location!


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well i might be moving to westerville in august for college so maybe you guys will see my 200sx crusing around with its turbo hissing.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

sweet. im assuming u will be attending otterbien. pretty sweet school.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm already in Westerville.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

longwell... interested in some KYB AGX with about 9,000 miles on them? asking $200 plus stock struts.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yep i just got accepted saturday, playing some fooseball there


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im interested in some agx


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

Anybody out there from columbus Oh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

If I did get some new adjustables, I would get the AGX's. Unfortunately, I'm on a spending hold right now. Just bought new wheels. Give me your opinion. How can I post a pic in this window?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Im from willoughby, if anyone wants to meet up let me know.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Where the hell is Willoughby?? Lived in thios state all my life, but can't seem to remember what cities/towns are where.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *yep i just got accepted saturday, playing some fooseball there *


thats cool. i was gonna play some baseball there but parents backed on on paying for it so i got stuck with OSU regional campus. i transfer to main campus this fall and gonna try out for the good 'ol OSU ball team. good luck with f/ball and everything.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

maybe we'll crusie around sometime with our b14's ill have my turbo done put in by the time i go up there


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Where the hell is Willoughby?? Lived in thios state all my life, but can't seem to remember what cities/towns are where. *



Well....Willoughby is just west of Mentor which is about 30 or 40 minutes from Cleveland..if that helps any.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

OK.. to everybody in OHIO.... im gonna ask you to stick my name in your AIM buddy list.. ok? when you see me on lets chat.. i have allready done the same.. well.. made a nissan buddy list.. so IM me sometime and maybe we can all get a chat goin on.. Travis


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't have AIM. How do I get it?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

go to www.aol.com and the instand messenger dowload is somewhere there.


----------



## RyanSnow (Jan 25, 2003)

hey guys I'm new in the forum. but i'm also from Dover Ohio 
it is 30min south of Canton 
is there going to be any nissan meet any time soon 
i'm look forward to deck out my car this summer 
I got a 1997 200SX SE-R supper Black
with a few modes 
keep me updated 


Ryan


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I intend on getting a meet together today, but unfortunately my old Sentra was totalled last January. I don't want y'all picking on my Grand Prix But I intend on getting another Nissan by this summer, i hope


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

ouch! sorry to hear about your car. are you going to pick up another sentra, or something else?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I settled my claim today for a piss-poor $1400. I have to pay insurance. I intended on getting a KN13 Pulsar SE (CA18DE) or a B12 Sprt Coupe (GA16i) but I can't find one at a good price. Since I can beat the hell outta my Grand Prix and it still purrs like a kitten, I am investing tomorrow $1000 into an audio system, nothing to extravagant. One I find another job, the KN13 or B12 will be im my driveway in no time unless all thses damn AWD Turbo DSM's beckon me. I used to own a 92 GS and they are great cars, just not exactly reliable like old school Nissans.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Spec V here in Hamilton/Fairfield Area


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

anyone going to the CruiseFest Nationals this weekend(05/09-05/11) in Chillicothe? im going! i didnt go last year buy i heard that there were a lot of chicks walkin around with there bitties hanging out. gives me every reason to go.


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

i'm not gonna make it to chillicothe, but i think there's supposed to be something going in dayton sometime soon. my buddy just mentioned it to me today, so i'll check into it a little more and let everyone know.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *anyone going to the CruiseFest Nationals this weekend(05/09-05/11) in Chillicothe? im going! i didnt go last year buy i heard that there were a lot of chicks walkin around with there bitties hanging out. gives me every reason to go.  *


Whats the deal on that? Seems interesting, I might go to keep myself busy.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Whats the deal on that? Seems interesting, I might go to keep myself busy. *


u mean info??? its at Ross county fairgrounds. friday from 9am-midnight/ saturday from 9am-midnight/ and sunday from 9am-6pm. i guess last year they had almost 7,000 imports(probably 6,500 honda) plus a buncha lower ride and custom trucks.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I might go outta sheer bordom, but ya think my Grand Prix would fit in?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *anyone going to the CruiseFest Nationals this weekend(05/09-05/11) in Chillicothe? im going! i didnt go last year buy i heard that there were a lot of chicks walkin around with there bitties hanging out. gives me every reason to go.  *


This is true. I was there last year with my little sister. She took her car there for it. Lots of females walking around, with all sorts of interesting things hanging out. Should be a good time, though. My sis'll be there again, I think. Silver '98 Civic EX. I don't know that I'll drive all the way back to Chilli, since I moved from there, though. If any of you go, HANDS OFF her!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *If any of you go, HANDS OFF her!!  *


lol


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

How old is she? 

I may go, acompanied with a 89 Prelude 2.0s. Gonna trade in my Grand Prix tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *How old is she?
> 
> *


She's 21, but she wouldn't like you.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What makes you think that? 

Well, not gonna go down, nor am I getting the Prelude. I had my car appraised by a family friend for $1400 because of new parts. The Prelude is prolly worth only $750. Oh well, my car runs great. Anyone interested in a trade?


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

I live in the Cincinnati area. I've seen a thousand Honda's and Acura's. I'm kinda glad I have a rare car.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

GTA03SpecV, hey is there a strip or something that everyone with pimped out rides hang out, 725 is all right but i didnt know if there was anything like Richmond Ind. Promenda


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *GTA03SpecV, hey is there a strip or something that everyone with pimped out rides hang out, 725 is all right but i didnt know if there was anything like Richmond Ind. Promenda *


there used to be a cruise-in behind the elder beerman on woodman and dorathy lane, but i haven't been that way in a long time, so i'm not sure if anyone shows up anymore. you used to be able to catch some action over that way, too, but that died down once the cops figured out what was going on. wilmington pike picked up a little bit when xtreme autosports opened just north of david rd.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well by Wodys thats Innovative Turbo Solutions because they are making my custom turbo setup in about a month, the cars there are awesome


----------



## SGarlesky (Mar 11, 2003)

*Cleveland's 2nd Club Meet June 7th*

We're having a meet in Cleveland on June 7th. Check out link for details.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22729


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *well by Wodys thats Innovative Turbo Solutions because they are making my custom turbo setup in about a month, the cars there are awesome *


I think you're thinking of woody's over in west carrolton. i was talking about woodman dr. out in kettering. anyway, i've never heard of that company. do they do other mods besides turbos? where are they located? also, i might be heading up to xtreme autosports after work today (around 6 or 7) to see what's going on up that way. it's on wilmington pike just south of dorothy lane.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

ITS does custom turbos,superchargers, Nitrous set-ups and I think engine swaps. xtreme autosports is expensive i think.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland's 2nd Club Meet June 7th*



SGarlesky said:


> *We're having a meet in Cleveland on June 7th. Check out link for details.
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22729 *


This is a calling-out to all Ohio people , Eastside , Westside , Suburbs , etc..... I want to see some Mansfield , Akron , Deleware , etc... people , it would be pretty cool . There are quite a few different Nissans going to be there , and not just B15 Spec-V's . It would be nice to see more B13's , B14's , 180sx , 240sx , etc.....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

IM gonna start a new post.. i need all of you to look for it in the same location... i just need a simple post.. and ill stick you in my buddy list.. like a "here" kinda thing you used to do in school.. Travis


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

gta03spev i think i might have saw you thursday in miamisburg by 725 and the mcdonalds coming from heinke rd. if not i saw a spec-v with a mesh grill and some other mods


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *gta03spev i think i might have saw you thursday in miamisburg by 725 and the mcdonalds coming from heinke rd. if not i saw a spec-v with a mesh grill and some other mods *


sorry, wasn't me. the only things i've done are changed out the headlight bulbs and taken off the license plage bracket. plus i haven't been down that way in a while. i'm curious about who it was though. i'm moving to miami township right off of byers rd. next weekend. we need to go cruisin' sometime after that, while the weather holds up. of course, i definitely need to give my spec a bath really soon if we're gonna do that. july 4 weekend would be fun. let me know. lata.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

2003 Sunburst in the Hamilton/Fairfield Ohio area


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

hey we should have a Dayton Nissan Meet the last week of July or the first week of August cause i move to C-bus the 2nd week of August


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *hey we should have a Dayton Nissan Meet the last week of July or the first week of August cause i move to C-bus the 2nd week of August *


sounds good to me. just let me know when and where.


----------



## Anders95SeR (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey guy is live in cincy but ill travel to dayton for a meet,i just bought my 200sx ser so im gettin into it


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Anderson youve revived this thread from the dead. Last post..... a Year ago exactly lol. Maybe you didnt like my thread, we all chat in there now adays. For anyone whom IS in ohio and has NOT gone to this thread yet, check it out...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25643
Also, 

www.OhioNissans.com


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*The Biggest Nissan Meet is comming! Make it happen!*



click here for details.........

http://ohionissans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17566#17566 
-Travis


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

cincy northern kentucky here n13 pulsar awd sr20det converted....


----------

